# Grizzly G0715P Trouble



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I purchased my G0715P about a year ago. In fact I just got my paperwork out and it shipped 2-24-11. I have been a huge fan of this saw and have reccomended it numerous times.

The other day while cutting up some 4/4 maple I was getting some burning. I thought no big deal. I havnt messed with the adjustments for a year so maybe it moved a little, I'll take care of it later. I went down today to take some measurements and with the blade all the way up, the alignment is perfect. .001 out from front to back. I then lowered the blade because I read of problems with alignment changing as the blade gets lowered and was surprised to see it jumped out of alignment as much as .023. I cant for the life of me figure out why this thing has been next to perfect for a year and now out of no where aquires a problem that many others have had.

I called Grizzly customer service today and they said I needed to call back tomorrow and talk to thier tech department. My fear is nothing is going to get done about this because technically my warranty expired last week. I'm really bummed. I have loved this saw up untill this point and with a new baby on the way, I really cant afford to replace it.

Just ranting and giving a heads up since I have been a huge advocate for this saw here on WWT.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wait and see what they say*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/grizzly-tech-support-customer-service-31221/

Based on the above thread this is an issue where things go south with the same issue and they were offered a new G0690 saw. 
This issue was on some early saws .. if I recall. See what they offer.... then if you are not not satisfied, make them aware that you know about the problem and would like some "consideration" and mention it is widely known on WWT which can't be good for sales or public relations if nothing is done. Don't bite the hand that may feed you, as they are always held in high regard for their customer service. Make that known as well. Smooth them over with compliments at first but use the "hammer" if necessary...  bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'm not looking to capatalize on an upgraded saw. I love this saw and would be completely happy with it if they can just correct the problem or replace it if necissary. Now if they offered an upgrade, I cant say I would refuse it, lol. I definately cant afford to pay the difference on an upgraded model though. I'm just really bummed right now. I guess I shouldnt be though untill I talk with a tech rep tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Grizzly seems to be excellent with standing behind there product. im sure just being a week out of warranty and this being known as a common problem with that rig they will do there best to make things right. It's very bad repeat business not too, and it seems to me once most grizzly owners get one machine, they tend to buy additional from them down the road.
I been there before with a deffective saw, speaking to the right person helps tremendously.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You might try making some adjustments with the blade height closer to where it's normally set for cutting (mid-height), as opposed to when it's fully raised. It may help keep the alignment closer for the bulk of your cuts.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Knotscott, if for some reason Grizzly cant or wont fix this problem for me, I guess that will be the best solution.


I just got of the phone with a tech guy from Grizzly. He did admit thats its a known problem in the earlier saws of this model but it has been addressed and the new ones dont have that issue. I expected them to just offer to exchange it but they didnt. They still may I guess. He said they are going to research it and call me back in 24 to 48 hours. I dunno what they are researching since its a known problem but I guess I'll find out in the next day or so.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> Knotscott, if for some reason Grizzly cant or wont fix this problem for me, I guess that will be the best solution.
> 
> 
> I just got of the phone with a tech guy from Grizzly. He did admit thats its a known problem in the earlier saws of this model but it has been addressed and the new ones dont have that issue. I expected them to just offer to exchange it but they didnt. They still may I guess. He said they are going to research it and call me back in 24 to 48 hours. I dunno what they are researching since its a known problem but I guess I'll find out in the next day or so.


Guess they want to confirm that it's a known issue first! :laughing: Maybe....just maybe they're discussing options, but you'd think they'd have a standard path forward if they've done it a few times. :no:


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Guess they want to confirm that it's a known issue first! :laughing: Maybe....just maybe they're discussing options, but you'd think they'd have a standard path forward if they've done it a few times. :no:


They may have a standard procedure for this BUT they may be dealing with this for the first time outside the warranty period. Add to this it is so close to the warranty period ending it very well could be a first for them.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Huxleywood said:


> They may have a standard procedure for this BUT they may be dealing with this for the first time outside the warranty period. Add to this it is so close to the warranty period ending it very well could be a first for them.


Excellent point! :thumbsup: It'd be mighty nice of them to cover it, since it's been defective from the get go and they know it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep*

That's why I suggested "walk softly but carry a big stick" kinda... and see what they offer. There will be an outcry from WWT if they won't honor the warranty...right? :blink::yes: bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> That's why I suggested "walk softly but carry a big stick" kinda... and see what they offer. There will be an outcry from WWT if they won't honor the warranty...right? :blink::yes: bill


 Well, there will definately be a huge outcry from me, even though I am a few days past my warranty period. I have been a huge advocate for Grizzly products since buying this saw and plan to replace many of my larger tools with Grizzly products as they need to be replaced or upgraded or as my budget allows. I have also steered several members toward Grizzly products and just as many toward this particular saw. Basically, I have been a pretty effective non payed saleperson for Grizzly for the last year. Now I'm ready to collect payment!!! lol. No really, I just want this problem fixed. If this problem has been corrected in this model, I just want an exchange for one that works the way its suppose to. Hopefully they dont change my opinion of thier company or thier products!


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

They maybe waiting to check to see when your saw was made, maybe made durning the time that was a problem, or was it made after they have corrected the problem. I don't think they will do you wrong, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

BassBlaster.....Dude, sorry to hear of your troubles with the saw. Hang in there and hopefully a bit of persistence will pay off for you. I had to pay the difference when Grizzly offered the upgrade to the 690, but it was money well spent. Everyone here recommended a cabinet saw when I first asked but I tried to save a few bucks. Grizzly customer support was willing to listen, but it was Scott, one of their upper techies I think, who really wanted to go the extra mile and resolve the problem. I called to personally thank him after this was all done but they said he had moved on and was no longer there. At any rate...they took care of me and I hope it all works out in your favor.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RailDude said:


> BassBlaster.....Dude, sorry to hear of your troubles with the saw. Hang in there and hopefully a bit of persistence will pay off for you. I had to pay the difference when Grizzly offered the upgrade to the 690, but it was money well spent. Everyone here recommended a cabinet saw when I first asked but I tried to save a few bucks. Grizzly customer support was willing to listen, but it was Scott, one of their upper techies I think, who really wanted to go the extra mile and resolve the problem. I called to personally thank him after this was all done but they said he had moved on and was no longer there. At any rate...they took care of me and I hope it all works out in your favor.


 Thanks, I'm still waiting to hear something. I called Mon and they said it has been handed to a supervisor to deal with and that person wasnt in that day. I did learn something quite interesting though. The guy I talked to mentioned this thread. Apparently, Grizzly watches woodworking forums or something, I dunno. Maybe thats what the research was about. Maybe, one of our members is a Grizzly employee and never told us?


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

They do watch the forums, in fact Shiraz Balolia (the owner) is a member of several.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, they called today. They said the best solution they can offer is I can ship the saw back to them and they will try to fix it. Not so sure I'm very happy with that decision. I'm going to be without a saw for who knows how long.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Man that kind of sucks. I have always known them to have very good customer support and relations. I really thought they would have helped you out more then that.

Maybe it will be fixed sooner then what you think.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Did they say who would pay the shipping?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably not because I'm not sending it back. I'm not dragging this thing back out of my basement, it was a nightmare getting it down there, building a crate and worrying about it getting crushed in transit and being with out a saw in the meantime in hopes that it might actually get fixed. I was really hoping for a direct exchange. It would be worth the trouble then. To be honest, I dont know how paying shipping two directions, paying for parts and paying a tech to do the work is cheaper for them than just replacing the saw? Maybe I'll change my mind, I dunno. They said I have 30 days till my return info isnt valid anymore.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Huxleywood said:


> Did they say who would pay the shipping?


 They will pay shipping both directions.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Probably not because I'm not sending it back. I'm not dragging this thing back out of my basement, it was a nightmare getting it down there, building a crate and worrying about it getting crushed in transit and being with out a saw in the meantime in hopes that it might actually get fixed. I was really hoping for a direct exchange. It would be worth the trouble then. To be honest, I dont know how paying shipping two directions, paying for parts and paying a tech to do the work is cheaper for them than just replacing the saw? Maybe I'll change my mind, I dunno. They said I have 30 days till my return info isnt valid anymore.



Call them back and let them know how much you need the saw and how much trouble it is to ship it back and be without a saw. Exaggerate some then see if they can do some kind of switch or upgrade since this particular saw is known for problems. Hell ask for the next supervisor up the chain if needed. It wouldn't hurt to explain that your on this forum discussing what we thought was a great customer service up until this response.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

First, I think that is far more than one could really expect for an out of warranty saw. But, I don't live the verbiage "try to fix" if that is what they said and meant. If that is what they meant then I am not surprised they are not sending parts, as it does not sound like they have a grip on how to fix your saw or other saw with the same issue. Hard to say what I would do but a saw that does not function correctly is just barely better than not having one. That is the rub with Grizzly compared to say Powermatic, I had a run cap blow on one of my PM saws after about 4 years and they just sent a tech out and it was fixed. From what I have gleened this depends on where you live as to how good the loacl techs are that they use. Being in an idustrial area helps.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Call them back and let them know how much you need the saw and how much trouble it is to ship it back and be without a saw. Exaggerate some then see if they can do some kind of switch or upgrade since this particular saw is known for problems. Hell ask for the next supervisor up the chain if needed. It wouldn't hurt to explain that your on this forum discussing what we thought was a great customer service up until this response.


 They are well aware of this thread. They mentioned it when I talked to them so they are definately lurking.


Huxleywood said:


> First, I think that is far more than one could really expect for an out of warranty saw. But, I don't live the verbiage "try to fix" if that is what they said and meant. If that is what they meant then I am not surprised they are not sending parts, as it does not sound like they have a grip on how to fix your saw or other saw with the same issue. Hard to say what I would do but a saw that does not function correctly is just barely better than not having one. That is the rub with Grizzly compared to say Powermatic, I had a run cap blow on one of my PM saws after about 4 years and they just sent a tech out and it was fixed. From what I have gleened this depends on where you live as to how good the loacl techs are that they use. Being in an idustrial area helps.


 Were talking about a saw that was only a few days out of warranty when I called, like 6 days. The problem occured before the warranty expired, I just didnt call right away because at first I didnt realize it was a problem, I thought I just needed to readjust it and second I thought my warranty was good for a couple weeks past where it was so I wasnt in a big hurry. Not to mention, Grizzly themselves said this is a KNOWN problem on the earlier saws of this model which tells me there should have been a recall back when they first KNEW about the problem instead of just letting everyone be stuck. They also said that the issue has been addresses and all the new G0715P's are fine so they could replace this with the same model saw that dosnt have this problem which is what I was hoping for.


I may still send this one back. I'm not sure yet. Its just gonna be a real headache and money out of my pocket to build a crate.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Were talking about a saw that was only a few days out of warranty when I called, like 6 days. The problem occured before the warranty expired, I just didnt call right away because at first I didnt realize it was a problem, I thought I just needed to readjust it and second I thought my warranty was good for a couple weeks past where it was so I wasnt in a big hurry. Not to mention, Grizzly themselves said this is a KNOWN problem on the earlier saws of this model which tells me there should have been a recall back when they first KNEW about the problem instead of just letting everyone be stuck. They also said that the issue has been addresses and all the new G0715P's are fine so they could replace this with the same model saw that dosnt have this problem which is what I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> I may still send this one back. I'm not sure yet. Its just gonna be a real headache and money out of my pocket to build a crate.


 
Don't get me wrong I basically agree with you, my point was they are going beyond their legal obligation, one day or 6 years out of warranty it is still a good will fix. Within the warranty I would agree stronger that you should get a new saw, at this point I think what they offered is quite resonable though quite a pain for you. In the end even if they sent a new saw you would be stuck moving and crating the old one. My biggest concern is if they aren't just sending parts do they actually have a proven method to even fix the issue. I really do wish you good luck.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What is the "fix"?*

Is it new trunnions, new internals? is it a machining quality issue. So rather than crating up the entire saw, why not just send back the offending parts and request new?

I would like to know exactly what was going to be done, since the bulk of the labor would fall on "me" if I were the purchaser. Maybe it's not too late to get a Customer Service Manager on the phone and discuss some more alternatives. That's what I would do. JMO :yes: bill

If the 6 days is a make or break issue then that doesn't bode well for my opinion of their Customer Service, which until now I held to higher standards and feel free to quote me....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I missed the call from the rep today so all the info I posted was what I got in a voicemail and then the same in an email. I'm going to call the guy back tomorrow and actually speak to him and see if exchanging this is an option. If not, I too want to know what they plan to do to fix it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope this goes well for you. This, IMHO, should have been a recall issue for Grizzly, not for safety, but if they know which runs of early saws are inaccurate, then they should notify owners of the issue, the fix, and their options. There is no way a company that is trying to maintain a reputation as an affordable option should allow a new saw release issue to go unchecked. That's the kind of thing that kills a saw. Look how much bad press the arbor on the Ridgid 4511 got, and that was a few early runs. I know it's apples to oranges saftey, but a saw in that range should be able to go up and down without the angle changing on the blade. Engineers figured that one out like a hundred years ago. I hope they make it right and easy for you. I wish I was closer cause I'd be over to help you carry it out of the basement and pack it up tomorrow. Are there any other WWT'ers in your area that could help? Ask them if they'd reimburse you to hire a moving company to send two or three guys over to carry it out and back down when it returns. That might make life a little easier for you.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Add another one to the interested in how this goes list. did some research a few months back on this saw. A google search will come up with two things how much people love this saw, and how this problem is was affecting it. Most of it was from around the time it came out, affected some users and didn't affect others. I did hear of some getting the upgrade, but never heard that Grizzly found the issue. imo the fact that the issue was found out 6 days after the warranty and is a known issue, Grizzly should step up, technically they don't have to do anything but, fixing it or replacing the saw is the right thing to do.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick update.

The tech guy that was put in charge of my problem called me today. He said this is NOT a known problem and dosnt know why the first person I talked to told me it was and thats why they want the saw back, to see what the problem actually is. Either way, he sounded like he is making my problem a top priority and this will be taken care of. I'm going to disassemble the saw this weekend and crate it up and send it back. He said they will try and figure out what the problem is and if its a simple fix, they will fix it and get it back to me. Otherwise they will replace the saw. That sounds more than reasonable to me. It still sucks that I will be without a saw for a little while but I guess in a pinch, I could always drag my old C-man portable out allthough it works better as a table to pile junk on!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting....it seems like it's a known problem to many owners who've discussed it on several wwing forums, so it's known to many of us. 

What's the old saying? *"If you don't have a quality problem, but your customers think you do.....you've got a quality problem." *


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds very familiar. At first when talking to different techs they all acted surprised and had no idea it was a known problem. Thats when I would tell them to just read the internet forums and see that it is a widespread problem. Finally when referred to an upper techie (Scott) he immediately said there were problems with some units of this model. But we would have to go through the obligatory adjustment steps to try and fix it....then he would take the problem to higher management. After that he is the only one I would bother talking to as he seemed to honestly care. The repacking, reshipping and lugging all that weight around is a definite PITA, but when its over and done with you will be happier with a machine that works as intended.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RailDude said:


> Sounds very familiar. At first when talking to different techs they all acted surprised and had no idea it was a known problem. Thats when I would tell them to just read the internet forums and see that it is a widespread problem. Finally when referred to an upper techie (Scott) he immediately said there were problems with some units of this model. But we would have to go through the obligatory adjustment steps to try and fix it....then he would take the problem to higher management. After that he is the only one I would bother talking to as he seemed to honestly care. The repacking, reshipping and lugging all that weight around is a definite PITA, but when its over and done with you will be happier with a machine that works as intended.


 The guy I'm dealing with is Keith. He said he is second in the chain of command in the tech department so I cant get much higher. He does sound genuinely concerned with my problem and after speaking to him today, I feel confident that I will be taken care of. Your right, I will be happier in the end because I am expecting a lifetime of service out of this machine which should be possible considering the light duty use it gets from me. Accuracy is very important in my projects though and even more so that I'm now starting to get into some small segmenting work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a known problem*

Some links here:
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?161563-Grizzly-G0715P-Table-Saw-Alignment-Problems

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?146523-New-Grizzly-G0715P


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where are you at on this? They working with you still?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, I'm sending it back to them to look at at. If its a simple fix, they are gonna fix it otherwise they are sending me a new saw. I just have to make time to get it disassembled and out of the basement and crated. Hopefully will get that done this weekend. They said I have 30 days to get it back to them. I cant ask for much more than that!!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I know some of you remember the post I had about which saw to get beyween the 0715 and the 1023. Before I posted it on here I called Grizzly to ask about the reviews I have read to see if they were still problems. The rep had told me that yes they did have a problem with a certain lot that were sold and that they took them out of circulation and were addressing the problem to see if they were going to put that batch back out to sell. Is it possible that this saw was in that batch?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno. This saw was purchased when the saw first came out so its one of the early runs. I actually waited about 3 months for my saw because there was so much demand for this model and it was back ordered.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a quick update for those of you interested in this thread.

I injured my back last weekend so getting a 400 pound saw out of the basement wasnt an option. I'm feeling much better now so today my brother came over and we disassembled the saw, he carried it all out of the basement for me and its currently setting in my garage on a pallet. I'll get it crated up this week and get it on its way to PA. Grizzly has emailed me all the info I need to get it shipped back to them at no charge to me.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*grizzly*

Hi! :yes:!
We love grizzly and good CS is one reason why. 
For your sake (as well as *their *sake), we wish you the best of luck :thumbsup:!
We hope this does not turn into an ordeal. No one wins in that case !
Please keep this forum updated, as that is the only way we can continue our quest for truth, justice and "fairness" and the American Way. LOL! Superman is fiction, but united, we* are a real factor :yes:!*
Best, Marena


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

When I had a problem with my sander, they told me to call back the next day, that was because the guy most familiar with the sander was working the next day. No problem, he helped me get straightened out. Wasn't the sanders fault. You have to get the belt in the right position if you want the sander to work right.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

definitely keep up updated.....this might be my next new saw purchase.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

UPS Freight just left here with my baby. Hopefully they take good care of her. She's going to see the Doc in Muncy, PA.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay fellas, I got the call from Grizzly today. My saw is defective. There was actually more wrong with it than I knew about. He said it had some side to side play and some front to back play that they was able to correct. I didnt even know those problems exsisted. The up and down play that I sent it in for was alot worse than they thought and cant be corrected. They were showing it being out 58 thousands. I only got 24 thousands but I was only able to get a reading with the blade about half way down. Obviously, the further you crank it down, the worse it gets. They gave me three options.

Option 1, Send me a new G0715P
Option 2, Upgrade to a G1023RL
Option 3, Send me a full refund

They told me that I will probably never be happy with the G0715P because that saw just isnt gonna produce the precision I thought it would. I really cant afford another $500 towards the upgrade so I'm leaning toward the refund. I'm gonna think it over for the weekend and get back with them on Mon and let them know what I want to do.

So, to answer any questions about Grizzly customer service, I am very happy with the way this was handled. They could have just blown me off but they showed that they care about thier customers. Maybe its because I made this public and they know it, maybe not. If I decide to take the refund, I will still remain a Grizzly customer. I am huge on customer service and will not deal with companies that dont treat their customers right, even if they have the best product on the planet. IMO, Grizzly's customer service is top notch and I will be ordering a band saw and a jointer from them in the future!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are 3 pretty generous options. If they have G0715Ps that aren't defective, there should be no reason you can't get good precision from it. 

I'd be a little concerned about what saw is going to be better without spending more money. A good used saw is always an option, but they rarely come along at the moment you're ready to buy.

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Blaster*

If I could have only one saw, instead of the 3 old Craftsman I have, I would get the 1023R in a heartbeat. :yes: It's a real saw with the latest quick change guard and a beefy 3 HP motor. It weighs a whopping 509 lbs. also. I can only go by what I've read and seen in the closeup photos. I do have 5 other Grizzly tools and I'm happy with them all. 
Just mortgage the cat and wash windows in the neighborhood to get some extra money...what ever it takes. It will be the last saw you will ever need. :thumbsup: bill

You can sell the stuff you make on it to "pay it off" ...right?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

In a nutshell, he told me the G0715P was designed to be a contractor grade saw and he dosnt believe its capable of producing the accuracy I'm looking for.

I'm thinking at this point, maybe taking the refund and watching for a used cabinet saw to pop up. I dunno what else to do. I have plenty of turning blanks allready cut up to keep me busy untill I find a table saw. I do have an idea for a segmented turning I'd like to start in the near future that will require a precise table saw though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> If I could have only one saw, instead of the 3 old Craftsman I have, I would get the 1023R in a heartbeat. :yes: It's a real saw with the latest quick change guard and a beefy 3 HP motor. It weighs a whopping 509 lbs. also. I can only go by what I've read and seen in the closeup photos. I do have 5 other Grizzly tools and I'm happy with them all.
> Just mortgage the cat and wash windows in the neighborhood to get some extra money...what ever it takes. It will be the last saw you will ever need. :thumbsup: bill
> 
> You can sell the stuff you make on it to "pay it off" ...right?


Yeah and thats another idea I have. I have been selling lots of turnings here recently and have probably sold close to 500 bucks worth in 2 months. Problem is, I spend that money on more turning supplies. If I stop buying more turning stuff, I could probably have the money in a couple months so I could go that route.

Can someone tell me the difference in the 1023RL and the 1023RLW? The best I can tell is they are exactly the same except one has a router table wing with it yet they are the same price in my catalog. 
The 1023 is the saw I originally wanted. I just couldnt afford it at the time. Nice thing now is its allready 2/3's paid for if I decide to get it!! He said they wouldnt charge me shipping if I want to get it since I allready paid for shipping on a defective saw.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It's hard to tell someone to spend another $500 they say they don't have. Personally I would try and scrape up the money. I had both the grizzly and Shop Fox saws and both were very nice. A used saw may or may not come available as knotscott said. 

If at all possible i would try for the new saw. Sell some pens and other stuff, Get the wife to sell some blood for a good cause. Everyone needs to do there part in a crisis. :laughing:

If not take the refund and hope for a used one to come available.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, the more I think about it, the more I want the new saw.

I used to be an avid hunter. Since my back injury, I cant draw my bow so I havnt hunted for a couple years. I have a really nice compound bow I could sell and a few other hunting items and that would more than cover the extra cost. I dunno though. Ive been holding on to it. Selling it is like admitting defeat. I guess I should just come to the reality that I may never hunt with a compound bow again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've got a nice compound bow also*

But now that crossbows are legal here in Michigan, I probably won't use it. Crossbows are totally cool...accurate and fast. 
You don't have to "give up" totally just change weapons!:thumbsup: 

But that won't save you any money. You can make it work, hang in there!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> But now that crossbows are legal here in Michigan, I probably won't use it. Crossbows are totally cool...accurate and fast.
> You don't have to "give up" totally just change weapons!:thumbsup: bill


 My BIL used to hunt with a cross bow and I used to pick on him. I always said if I was gonna hunt with a cross bow, I'll just use a gun. Now I see that I may have to use a cross bow if I ever want to hunt the rut again and I'm skeered to take a lashing from all my buddies, lol!!!

My BIL's cross bow was really fun to shoot and man was that thing accurate. You couldnt even aim for the same target twice because you would destroy your bolts!!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, sorry about your luck. I remember reading your posts back when you first got the saw, and how excited you were about it. Out of curiosity, what kind of precision do you need that they say the G0715P wouldn't be capable of handling? I can shave off paper thin strips of wood with my jobsite saw, and I don't think it's even in the same league as the G0715P. 
--Matt


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I may be even more excited this time around because I'm gonna try my durndest to make this 1023 happen!!

I'm looking for presision to cut very small segmented pieces for very small segmented turnings such as pens, stoppers and other small turnings. I thought I was gonna be able to do that with my G0715P but I guess not. The only way to get it to hold a perfect setup is to cut with the blade at full elevation which is a bit scary to do. As soon as you start to lower the blade, it goes all out of whack and just gets worse the further down the blade goes. It creates some pretty bad burning in some woods and I noticed while trying to cut thin strips for some celtic knots that the accuracy is horrible. I would get a 1/16" cut at one end and a paper thin cut at the other end and were only talking about a 12" rip.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's good news about your saw (if you can call find out your saw's defective good news). I can't believe they think their 715P is not an accurate saw. That's wierd to me. I hope you can scratch up the scratch for the upgrade. Either way, glad to see they did right by you.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ACP said:


> That's good news about your saw (if you can call find out your saw's defective good news). I can't believe they think their 715P is not an accurate saw. That's wierd to me. I hope you can scratch up the scratch for the upgrade. Either way, glad to see they did right by you.


I thought the comment about lack of accuracy was a little wacky too, but keep in mind that it's a comment from one tech...not necessarily Grizzly's stance and may not represent the views of other techs either. 

Either way, if BassBlaster manages to put together the extra funds for the G1023RL or RLW, I don't think you'll ever regret it....it's a cry once, smile for decades scenario.

*BTW BB - I spotted this on Lumberjocks.com (10% Grizzly code):* (thanks to skipj)
_"Yes i have it, it’s on the cover of woodworkers journal.
The code is *12WJ3865531TH*
It is for 10% off on orders over 300$ and is good thru April 30."_
...hope it works!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I called them back today and left the tech a message requesting a refund. They said I had to do it that way before I could upgrade, I cant just pay the difference. I'm not sure how long it will take to get the refund and I'm not sure how long it will take to come up with the difference but hopefully before that discount code expires!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> I called them back today and left the tech a message requesting a refund. They said I had to do it that way before I could upgrade, I cant just pay the difference. I'm not sure how long it will take to get the refund and I'm not sure how long it will take to come up with the difference but hopefully before that discount code expires!!


Wouldn't hurt to mention the code to them just to be sure they'll apply it if the transaction takes longer than the end of the month. Good luck! :thumbsup: (I think they owe you a bit of a discount after all this anyway!)


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK, so what happened Bass? You pointed us back to this thread and now I am sucked in and have to know what you did about the saw. Did you get the upgrade, after the refund?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope, no upgrade. I got the refund. I then sent most of that money back to Grizzly to purchase a new band saw and used what was left to buy a used contractor saw. Ive put all my projects that require a TS on hold till I get the contractor saw refurbed. I still want to buy the 1023 but will hold off till after we purchase a house next year and then buy one when it has a permanent home!!

I just pointed folks back to this thread because I have saw numerous people asking about this saw recently. I just want them to know they are getting a machine that Grizzly said themselves is flawed.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info and I was not bust on you for bringing back this thread. I was just interested in what you wound up doing. You left us with a cliffhanger. Good luck with the new home search and eventually a new TS.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep the search is on. I'm tired of handing my paychecks over to the landlord when that same money could be purchasing a home. I'm also tired of working in a cramped basement. One requirement in my search is there must be a building suitable for a shop on the property or a really nice garage untill I can build a building. Its time for a real shop!!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Again good luck in the search. We have been in our first house for about 8 years. While small at just over 1000SF, I have a yard, basement shop and I am not paying a landlord. Someday I hope to be able to get a bigger place with a garage and larger shop space, but that is years off, unless my wife gets a better job.


----------



## Okietoker (May 15, 2011)

....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's your beef?*



Flyexpert said:


> All Grizzly products are junk!


Give examples of your bad experience with proof or you won't get any respect here.
Pictures of "junk" like broken parts, misaligned tables, out of round arbors etc. Other wise you are just a one sentence ranter. :blink:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Flyexpert said:


> All Grizzly products are junk!


Spoken like a true fly expert. :yawn: Unless you've tried them all, that's an ignorant statement. How do factually explain the thousands of owners who love their Grizzly tools?


----------



## Okietoker (May 15, 2011)

....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, I dont even know how to respond to this nonsence. Have you actually used a Grizzly product or are you just trolling for trouble? I know for a fact, you have never dealt with Grizzly customer service based on your comment. The number on thier site is accurate, I just used it yesterday. I have never failed to have someone answer the phone and they have never failed to help me after answering the phone. They are among the best in the industry when it comes to customer service.

What kind of cabinet shop buys a mid grade hybrid saw for custom cabinet work? Just curious. How long ago was this? The saw in question has been on the market for less than 2 years. Oh and you failed to list a single bad thing about that dust collector you say had such bad qualities, lol. This saw also dosnt have a sliding table.


----------

